# Dating again. Concerned.



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

I am terrified in dating again. No, not about the actual part of meeting women. I am fine with that. I am worried about STD's. More specifically, the skin to skin ones. It seems they are running rampant on the online dating sites. Yea, you can protect yourself from the fluid ones, but what about oral? Oral with condoms and dental dams are not usual. Condoms and dental dams to not protect against the HSV, HPV, and the other skin to skin ones.

Are others concerned about it?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Almost-Done said:


> I am terrified in dating again. No, not about the actual part of meeting women. I am fine with that. I am worried about STD's. More specifically, the skin to skin ones. It seems they are running rampant on the online dating sites. Yea, you can protect yourself from the fluid ones, but what about oral? Oral with condoms and dental dams are not usual. Condoms and dental dams to not protect against the HSV, HPV, and the other skin to skin ones.
> 
> Are others concerned about it?


Before you completely freak out (and all of those who have already freaked out chime in) go look up the stats. You are more likely to die from a car accident than catch an STD. If you choose to live your life in fear, you will never live. 
Just like driving a car - be dilligent and think ahead.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes everyone should be concerned about it but not to the point of not living your life. Protect yourself the best you can, ask about sexual health before having sex, and take things slow. If you are sexually active you take a risk but this will help at least minimize it to some degree.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't sweat it. Stay away from the hook up sites like Tinder. Look for quality women. The one's less likely to sleep with you on first date are probably less likely to have STDs.


----------

